# Accuair ELevel Sensor Fail Help



## _DiBS (Jun 15, 2010)

I have been getting an error on one of my sensors. The sensor was replaced thinking it was a sensor fail of some sort, but the error is still occuring. Im getting the solid red lights on the touch pad for the sensor that is having the issue. There is plenty of range of motion, nothing was worn through any wires, and the proper voltages are going through them. My last thought now is could it be something ECU related? 

Any thoughts and help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

When are u getting the red arrows to come up? What position (bags (dumped, all up) are in when the error pops up?


----------



## _DiBS (Jun 15, 2010)

rgarjr said:


> When are u getting the red arrows to come up? What position (bags (dumped, all up) are in when the error pops up?


Doesnt matter, I can be aired up, aired out, and its always there. I can manually adjust the ride height but it will not automatically go to any of my presets if I try to select them.


----------



## helloterence (May 15, 2010)

Did this suddenly start happening? Were you able to use your presets before?


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

Also interested in what the finding is


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

Does it do the calibration fine with no problems?


----------



## _DiBS (Jun 15, 2010)

rgarjr said:


> Does it do the calibration fine with no problems?



Suddenly started happening out of the blue, yes. 
And No calibration does not complete.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2012)

So what is the height sensor voltage reading???????? 

With the ignition on test the green wire for that height sensor using a multi-meter. Write the voltage of it all the way down and the voltage of it all the way up and get at me. 

Jesse


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> So what is the height sensor voltage reading????????
> 
> With the ignition on test the green wire for that height sensor using a multi-meter. Write the voltage of it all the way down and the voltage of it all the way up and get at me.
> 
> Jesse


Jesse can you have a look at this tread as well as I am also having problems
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6102254-Elevel-issue-on-a-passat-cc

Cheers Kenny


----------

